# 
,          ?        01  2009 .         .

----------

.     1003

----------

,  .         .     ?

----------

,  	153 1 10 09000 01 0000 180

----------

?

 :
/ 40314810700000000003     
: 044583001
:  1     .  705
 (   )       .  (- )
:   (   )

----------


## degna

> .


    ,

----------

,        ,    ,     ,          .          -  ,      .

----------


## degna

> ,


 ,

----------

-   ,    .   .

----------

58-                 207-            ,           .  01  2009    ,  ,    ,     ,              .

                .         .   ,                    .        ,             .  ,  ,      , ,  ..    ,          .  01  2009   , ,     ,       ,        ,         .

 01  2009               ()   104  . ,            .              153 110 09000 01 0000 180         .   65401000000   15311009000010000180 -             (10502000)  , /     ,    .

----------


## ellenochka

> ,


  ,   1-    -.  ,

----------

(.)            11  2009.

----------

> (.)            11  2009.


,         ...

----------

,  " 17.12.2009    "

----------

01.10.2009  102.  . 6    "        ,              N 40314 "      ",    1  2010    ,      N 106,       ,   ."

      4031481040000000002,
          /  01.04.2009.  ,      40314  .  - ?

----------


## 1

> 4031481040000000002,


11.12.09 .     (58-)

----------

> 11.12.09 .     (58-)


1           58-,        58-     9 58-,

----------


## 1

, .     ()

...     58-  09.04.09 .,   106  24.11.04 ., 102  01.10.09 .

----------


## 1

:yes:    ! -   ...  107 ( )     ,  ,  "0"    (        ),   ,    ...

----------


## 1

,   ,        ...  -   -    ...          ,   ,     ...

----------

(   ). ,    .    -.  "".     ,      .  ,   -    .      .    .   .
   . -  !     !

----------


## 1

(   ) 

    ...       11.12 ( ),   - 16.12 (  )    ,   102       2010 ...

----------


## Coward

.     ,   11.12.09  .          :
   ,   ;
  (.101) - 06;
  - 4;
 - 15311009000010000180;
 -  ;
  (.106) - ;
   (.107) - 10125000;
.108, 109 - ;
.110 - ;
  - 1125000;   ;    ().

      -  ?
      ...

----------

110,   106 ,   .

----------


## 1

,   ; 
         ,      ()   :

_        ,  ,      ,   11.12.09   ,        ,    16.12 (). 

        - ..... .        15 .         9 . (     2).  
         , ,        ,      ,          .
_

----------


## 1

110 -  0

----------


## Coward

> ,   ; 
> [/I]


  :Smilie:

----------


## -2009

,   101   06  ( , .)?   (, .)   01.

----------

, 06

----------

11        12 ,   2            ,   .
  ,  ,  11   ,  ,   ,         (     )  .
-  ,    ?
 -        ,      .

----------


## 1

( )     ,  ,   ,      ,

----------


## 1

> 11        12 ,   2            ,   .
>   ,  ,  11   ,  ,   ,         (     )  .
> -  ,    ?
>  -        ,      .


   3  , ,  -,

----------

,       ?        ,      ,  -  .

----------


## 1

,        ,   ""    ...

----------

11-
    ,  8 (4832) 677431,  --
 -  ,

----------

> 


!
     ? ?!    -,
        .  ?

----------

!
     ? ?!    -,
        .  ?

----------


## Coward

> !
>      ? ?!    -,
>         .  ?


 ..-  ..   :Redface:

----------


## Coward

-  !  -  !!! ( 106, 110  0)
    : 7(499)7208647, 7(499)7208650, 7(499)7208603 -  ,   !
 :Smilie:

----------


## 1

16.12,        (        ),   ,  " "  107 ,   ""      ,         .

----------

! 11.12.09        .        .    .    ,   !

----------

! 11.12.09        .      .    .    ,   !

----------

?  ?

----------


## Shushik

!
 ,             !     .  ,  ,  !

----------

.  .   ,   , -,        .        .   -  .
       ..   , .  ,   .

----------


## Shushik

> .  .   ,   , -,        .        .   -  .
>        ..   , .  ,   .


   .     ,            .          .      .

----------

.xls                  ? , !          .

----------


## _0505

!      01.07.10?    ,      .      :Frown: 

 ?   ?

----------

,   ,      ,         . ..  ,  -    -     .

----------


## _0505

?

             (15311009000010000180),   ?

     .      .    ,     ,    .

----------

> 000   1 10 01000 01 0000 180                             3
> 
>  000   1 10 01010 01 0000 180                      4
> 
>  000   1 10 01020 01 0000 180                     4
> 
>  000   1 10 01021 01 0000 180              5
> 
> 
> ...


  000  153

----------


## _0505

> 000 1 10 01000 01 0000 180   *3*
> 
> 000 1 10 01010 01 0000 180    *4*
> 
> 000 1 10 01020 01 0000 180   * 4*
> 
> 000 1 10 01021 01 0000 180      *5*
> 
> 
> ...


     3,4,5? :Redface: 

       ?
        02.10.09  1805

 :Smilie:

----------

3, 4, 5   :Smilie: .     .   150  30.12.2009.

----------


## _0505

!

----------


## 78Ya

.   : " 01/07   \   ,        . .  ,   ,    .    (   ).

:    ?     ? (     )
,    - 15311001010011000180.
 ?
     , ?
.

----------


## _0505

.       .    28.  ,     .

   ,     .

----------

-

----------


## 78Ya

.  ,   1   . ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## _0505

. 28 .     . 

   -.

----------

, ,  1     ?

----------



----------

> 


..         (  ),    .      ?

----------

